# Top Soft Plastics



## njsimonson

What are your go-to SOFT PLASTICS for bass, large or smallmouth?

FOR ME: 1) Chompers Tubes-Both 2) Yum WoolyHawg Craw-Both 3) Senkos-Mostly LMB 4) Zoom Trick Worms-LMB 5) 3" Curlytail grub-SMB


----------



## Invector

Anything as long as its a tube.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

I've caught more largemouth in my life on a 4" yellow Mister Twister (1 or 2 tails) than anything else. Plain hook and a small split shot 12" above.

Giddeyup


----------



## Flick

1. Zoom 4" finesse worm rigged wacky for docks.
2. Tube for depths less than 10'
3. Berkely 4" finesse ringworm texas style for 10'+

We caught a lot of nice fish on those last summer, I cant wait for open water

njsimonson-Those chompers are crazy how garlicy they smell, the boat smells like an Italian restaurant for 3 days!


----------



## njsimonson

Flick...sometimes, in winter, when I'm really longing for summer, I open a bag in my room, take a big whiff, and let it sit out when I'm sleeping. Reminds me of warm nights where my hands smell like Chompers and fish. (Wistful).


----------



## holmsvc

I think Simonson really enjoys the smell of Chompers. I don't like the way they smell, but they are the best tube that I have used.

My favorite lures are.

1. Zoom Trick Worms (LMB)
2. Yum Wooly Craws (Both)
3. Senko (Both)
4. Chompers Tube (Both)


----------



## Burly1

1) Zoom Super Salt doctor French Fry, watermelon
2) Black four inch Slug-Go
3) Zoom Fluke, four inch, rainbow trout
4) Any color four inch Senko. But I hate to pay for them, and they don't stay on the hook worth a shyte.
As an aside, several years ago I bought a 10" Slug-Go kit. They came with 7/0 hooks and a rigged bait weighs about two ounces. These things are huge! But talk about a great early pike bait! 
Good gishing, Burl


----------



## Flick

Man I cant wait to go slam some bass, me and a buddy allready got a list of lakes we're gonna hit for some prespawn pigs. I think I'm gonna fish more tournaments this summer too. Wish I had a little "bass thumb" goin right now after an evening of slammen em


----------



## lvmylabs

Well I have to say that I am more of a spinnerbait man myself, but if were pitching soft plastic I would have to say a 4" Slug-go or Berkely Power tube. both in a darker smoke color. If we are fishing Lilly pads I switch over to a Johnson spoon with a simple Northland plastic frog riged so that the frogs eyes are up when the spoon hook is pointing up. We pull that rig from pad to pad (lilly pads have to be pretty thick) letting it sit on pads sometimes long enought to grab a drink from the cooler. It is so much fun to watch bass come up and bump the pads to get it to move. And as soon as you pull it quickly across an opening Bam!! :lol: Can't wait for open water.


----------



## squirrellhunter

I love the strike king craw tube. The garlic smell could just sing me to sleep. 
GEORGE BUSH ROCKS

YUM BAIT IS GRAIT
_

edited by Langager for content._


----------



## ClassicGun

MMKK calm down buddy.


----------



## varmithunter06

1-yum buzzfrog 2-senco 3-zoom fluke 4-wollyhawg craw 5-zoom trick worm


----------



## scottjes000

I like the yum salamanders


----------



## goosebusters2

Either a powerbait 7 inch worm or a powerbait tube, colors vary for me dependeing upon water clarity and conditions, but pumpkinseed has always been goo to me.


----------



## spank

4" zoom cotton candy lizard


----------



## goosetalk

Zoom Super Fluke (white ice, pearl, bubblegum) and Zoom Ol' Monster 10 1/2" worm (tequila sunrise).


----------

